# شرح البريمافيرا للمهندس أحمد سمير فوده



## habeeba (25 يوليو 2007)

يارت يا جماعه لو حد عنده الأجزاء الباقيه من بعد الجزء 10 يرفعهولنا هنا عالمنتدى وأكون شاكره له جدا.....
لأني الحقيقه محتاجاه جدا جدا.


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## نهر النيل (25 مارس 2008)

*شرح البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا ريت ترفع الأجزاء اللي عندك ،،، 
حتى أقوم بتحميلها ،، وننتظر لمن لديهم البقية من الأعضاء جزاهم الله خيراً


وشكراً

:1:

-------​


----------



## حلمى جمعه (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إخوانى الأعزاء نأمل تزويدنا بالأجزاء الباقية بعد الجزء العاشر من شرح البريمافيرا
أخوكم / حلمى جمعه


----------



## حلمى جمعه (17 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
إخوانى الأعزاء نأمل تزويدنا بالأجزاء الباقية بعد الجزء العاشر من شرح البريمافيرا للمهندس أحمد سمير فودة
أخوكم / حلمى جمعه*​


----------



## مهندس126 (17 يناير 2009)

حلمى جمعه قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *إخوانى الأعزاء نأمل تزويدنا بالأجزاء الباقية بعد الجزء العاشر من شرح البريمافيرا للمهندس أحمد سمير فودة*
> 
> *أخوكم / حلمى جمعه*​


 
اضم صوتى للاخوة المهندسين الى عندهم باقى الاجزاء امل رفعها للافدة


----------



## عقيل الحسيني (28 يناير 2009)

والله يااخوان نحن بامس الحاجة لباقي الحلقات.. فياريت تحميلها لنا ونكون شاكرين للمؤلف اولا على طريقته المتسلسلة بالالقاء، وشكرا لمن يحملها لنا


----------



## ملهم الحجي (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني نامل لمن عنده باقي الاجزاء رفعها لنا
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

اين الموضع وجزأك الله خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mina672 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*ok*

.................................................thanx so much man


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت الي عنده الشرح يرفعه وشكراً 
أو يدلنا على مكانه


----------



## ah_gamal84 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لسه عضو جديد فى ادارة المشروعات يا ريت اللى عنده العشر اجزاء الاولى يرفعها


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت نكمل الشرح حتى النهاية 000000000


----------



## عبد الرزاق اسماعيل (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياطيب


----------



## مهندس اسلام سالم (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الرزاق اسماعيل (4 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن الحصول على باقي الحلقات بعد الحلقة العاشرة وهل يوجد مكان ابحث عنها وشاكر على الاجابة مسبقا وفق الله الجميع وجزاهم كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## léa (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم, نامل لمن عنده باقي الاجزاء رفعها لنا
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........بعد مشاهدة الكثير من ملفات الفيديو لتعليم البريمافيرا وجد انه هناك اكثر من مصدر لتعليمها وهى افضل من المطلوبة داخل هذه المشاركات حيث ان الملفات المطلوبة بالمشاركات السابقة تشرح البرنامج بطريقة نظرية بحتة مع عدم وجود اى اثار لخبرة التنفيذ فى الشرح...فأنصح اخوانى بمشاهدة ملفات فيديو تعليمية اخرى داخل المنتدى بدلا من اضاعة الوقت فى البحث الملفات المذكورة......وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## غريب ربيع (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالمقصود ابومحمد (8 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ok*

جميل جدا


----------

